# request: sandwich



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2012)

can someone make me a sandwich please?


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 10, 2012)

Always make one in the morning. For right now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2012)

i need to get on top of things.


----------



## Saldaw (Jun 10, 2012)

lol i saw this thread just as i was on the phone ordering a sandwich


----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2012)

[URL="http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&safe=off&biw=1024&bih=632&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=ND1GAK8OSziXCM:&imgrefurl=http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/File:Sand_witch.jpg&docid=kvd9S97DRaZ12M&imgurl=http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110813023947/uncyclopedia/images/4/47/Sand_witch.jpg&w=600&h=401&ei=jmrVT_jOIoX88gTDzdXMAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=434&vpy=184&dur=2858&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=217&ty=161&sig=111805459345692745062&page=1&tbnh=120&tbnw=163&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:95"][URL="http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&safe=off&biw=1024&bih=632&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=up-2ImCe8Nmd-M:&imgrefurl=http://activerain.com/blogsview/724412/corona-del-mar-47th-annual-sandcastle-contest&docid=diichGhNmXAakM&imgurl=http://activerain.com/image_store/uploads/7/7/7/3/7/ar122333384473777.jpg&w=730&h=547&ei=jmrVT_jOIoX88gTDzdXMAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=267&vpy=178&dur=4520&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=175&ty=119&sig=111805459345692745062&page=1&tbnh=120&tbnw=163&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:92"][/URL][/URL]

sry all out of mayo


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jun 10, 2012)

turkey or ham.. ?fuck it.. bolognawhamp whamp whaaaaaamp.. no one likes bologna


----------



## Growman3001 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah I'll make you a sandwich, I'll eat it for you too. Your welcome...


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jun 10, 2012)

regular or whole wheat.. ?fuck it.. matza bitch!mozzle toff or ahhhhh(kkkkkk)hhhhem or dradle dradle some some wait till it dries..the point of this post, make your own decions Buckjk lol


----------



## Total Head (Jun 11, 2012)

request fulfilled.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jun 11, 2012)

for a man among men.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Let me warn you about one thing, it's only right.


Bring enough for everyone.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i need to get on top of things.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can someone make me a sandwich please?


Here ya go


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2012)

brotherjericho said:


> Here ya go


Looks like you made that all by yourself. I recommend some apples in your diet. cn


----------



## april (Jun 11, 2012)

I must say sorry to all the men I disappointed while i neglected my sandwich duties

UncleBuck PLEASE forgive me , this is for u


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mmmm, you gotta tasty thigh.


----------



## april (Jun 11, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Mmmm, you gotta tasty thigh.


Can i double ur pleasure and offer u a breast


----------



## wilbur112 (Jun 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can someone make me a sandwich please?


Me Too!! Pleeese....


----------



## F A B (Jun 23, 2012)

..........................


----------



## majek (Jul 11, 2012)

april said:


> I must say sorry to all the men I disappointed while i neglected my sandwich duties
> 
> UncleBuck PLEASE forgive me , this is for u


nom nom nom


----------

